# Another J boy doing awesome!!!



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Janus, aka blue boy is in GA and doing awesome. Got a snippet from his owner on facebook:

wanted to let you know that Janus has been training in narcotics detection and just did a room search with TWO finds and beautiful indications. He's got a ton of prey drive and shows a lot of promise for sport, his tracking could be better but it's mostly puppy in him being distracted, we'll start SAR training once he gets the ground disturbance down good. He's an amazing pup and doing GREAT in his training.


So nice to hear how the hardy/diesel pups are doing!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

That's awesome....I wonder if he has Mr. Jethro's umm....personality?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's awesome!







You must be very proud.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

No I am. Gala is doing Sch, GoPoland (not my choice) herding, Hagan agility, Holly SAR, Igor Sch, Janus a little bit of everything, Jet will be doing sch, Jake is doing sch. (sorry if I forgot someone!) I'm so proud of their owners and them!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is GREAT Angela!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats on another vom Landholz pup doing well!


----------

